# Benefits of Prascend? Anyone tried Cush-aid?



## catembi (10 October 2011)

My TBx pony mare is 38 & has had Cushings since around the age of 26.  She has been on Prascend, one tablet a day, then put up to two as her levels of ??? whatever it is were still too high.  However, I accidentally ran out as I thought I had another box, so she hasn't had any while I have been doing the price-match thing at the vet's...and her appetite has increased tremendously.  She has eaten around half her food for the past few months, but over the last couple of days, she has been eating all her morning & evening feeds, & neighing for more if she sees me about (they live at home).

I was all set to get her some more Prascend as I've had her since she was 3 & I'd do anything for her.  However, I've also been worried about her appetite, & now she is eating really well.  I honestly don't know what to do for the best.  She still has all her teeth, which are done regularly, & can eat hard food & hay perfectly normally.

I wondered what Prascend actually does?  I don't want to take her off it if it would be harmful, but obviously as she's ancient, I prefer her not to get too thin.  She's never had lami (touch wood), & it's impossible to tell whether her mood is better on or off Prascend as she's always been a grumpy old thing, even when she was young.

Don't know what to do!  All suggestions appreciated!

T x


----------



## be positive (10 October 2011)

I currently have a 32 year old on prascend, he also does not eat well, although he never did so I am keeping him on it for now 1/2 a day, he is doing well on this and did go down to 1/2 every other day during the summer.

I have used Hilton Herbs cush x in the past for another that was here, he was weaned off pergolide and thrived on cush x as did a neighbours pony.

I find Hilton Herbs very helpful the products seem good and I like the fact that you can see what you are feeding,the herbs are recognisable and not ground into a powder like some. I know it doesnt make it any more effective but there is no chance of fillers being added.

If you are going to try the herbal treatment I would get her back on the prascend and overlap for a while, this time of year can be difficult for cushings sufferers as the daylight hours get shorter it seems to affect them more.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 October 2011)

my mare has recently been diagnosed with cushings and is on prascend and i have noticed she is not eating as much as she used too,  she is a bit overweight so im not too worried at the moment.  i think part of the symptoms of cushings  can be overeating  so maybe her levels have gone up a bit and she is showing cushings  symptoms again as this time of the year the levels(of whatever it is) are higher.  you have done well to have kept her going for so long without laminitis and i hope i can do the same as mine is 20 and i cant bear to think of losing her....


----------



## popularfurball (10 October 2011)

Why was cushings suspected in the first place?

For example, I'm querying my pony having it - because she is withdrawn and lethargic and grumpy. If I was to put her on prascend I guess I would be weighing up whether the side effects of the medication outweigh the benefits of the symptoms they are controlling?


----------



## be positive (10 October 2011)

popularfurball said:



			Why was cushings suspected in the first place?

For example, I'm querying my pony having it - because she is withdrawn and lethargic and grumpy. If I was to put her on prascend I guess I would be weighing up whether the side effects of the medication outweigh the benefits of the symptoms they are controlling?
		
Click to expand...

The one I have was losing weight rapidly, drinking gallons and had a long coat, he was still in work but went downhill within a few weeks, from competing in a mini ode to being really wobbly on his feet was about 3 weeks, obviously not being ridden at that time. He was diagnosed and put on pergolide it started to help immediately but he took most of the winter to really get the weight back on.
He is not a laminitic and is now 12 months later back in light work, clipped and well again.
I may try Hilton Herbs with him but he is not mine, although under my care, so will probably wait until the spring which seems to be a better time for him. 
If you want to try herbs the HH helpline is good and they may be able to recommend something suitable, they will do special mixes if required.


----------



## popularfurball (10 October 2011)

Sorry I didn't make the purpose of my post clear...

I was meaning that :

1) if my pony was just a little off colour, and perhaps not holding condition as well - would the side effects of prascend (not eating) be more distressing than the problems with not having pergolide. If this was the case I would look at alternatives for the time being

2) If my pony had regular bouts of lami then the pergolide side effects (not eating) would be less distressing than the regular bouts of lami so I would personally persue the pergolide route.


----------



## catembi (11 October 2011)

You see, that's exactly my dilemma!  I don't know whether the benefits outweigh the loss of appetite, & all other symptoms are v hard to assess.  She lives out, so I can't tell how much she's drinking, she naturally walks along slowly & carefully as she's extremely old (can still roll & get up again & manage a canter if Trev is insisting on playing with her), hasn't had lami & has always been grumpy!  Our grazing is poor as we're on sand, so we don't ever get lush grass.

Arrrgghh, what to do for the best!  Vaccs are due within the month, so maybe I'll get some more for now & discuss with the vet in a few weeks.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 October 2011)

from my recent experience, prascend doesnt affect all horses the same, mine is gradually eating better but as she is out all day on decent grazing i havent been too worried.  i found that when i increased the prascend to 1 1/2 daily she was more picky for about a week.  some people on here havent had any side effects apart from the good ones of brighter horses, coat shedding and no laminitis..


----------



## canteron (11 October 2011)

My horse has been on Prascend for just over a month and seems to be doing really well on it, he is definitely perkier - and picker about his food - but thats OK as his appetite was unending before, which wasn't fun for either of us (he always hungry, me always looking at hungry unhappy horse).

I like the convenience of Prascend.  Just a little tablet stuffed in a bit of apple and we are done for the day!!  

If your horse has cushings, I would definitely try Prascend.  If you then decide to change to a herbal mix, at least you will know what the alternative is and have something to benchmark it by.


----------

